# Anyone doing IVF in Newcastle?



## mossip

The title says it all really :haha:
Looking for some buddy's close to me :D xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi mossip :hi:

I'm from Newcastle and doing IVF at Centre for life. Done my first IVF cycle fresh and frozen and got BFN both times so got my WTF appt on 9th to move on to the next one. 

What stage are you at? xx


----------



## mossip

:hi: I'm from Stanley, not far from Newcastle :)

I start my 1st round next week :). 

I hope your appt goes well :hugs: xxx


----------



## mossip

Hi sandy38 how did your appt go? Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Mossip

Appt went well, FS is happy with how my previous cycles have gone so staying on same protocol and start down regging a week today 22nd and looking at ER on 29th May and ET either 1st or 3rd June. 

How are you doing? Where are you with your cycle? xx


----------



## mossip

Morning :).this is my second week of DR. It's going well but I'm getting really bad headaches on a morning. I'm very emotional but I suppose it's all part of it :). I've got my 1st Scan on the 25th and that's when I learn how to do the next injection :). 
How are you feeling about starting again? Xxx


----------



## MrsG30

hey girls
hope its ok to pop in- im not at the IVF stage yet but its the way were heading and were currently under centre for life too.
next app the 9th may.

how you find the centre? 

good luck too xxxx


----------



## mossip

:hi: of corse it's ok :). 
I've been going for just over a year and they have been fantastic with me. 
I'm back there on the 9th too but I've got an early appt lol. I hope it all goes well for you xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome MrsG :hi: I've been with the clinic since last August and they have been great had a fresh and frozen cycle and everything has went smoothly and wouldn't think about going anywhere else. 

Mossip, Yeah headaches can be a side effect with down regging make sure you are drinking lots of water like 2 litres a day or even drink gatorade that is very good as well. I'm feeling good about starting again body feels back to normal now and ready to go plus if i don't start now i won't get in before they close for 3 weeks xx


----------



## MrsG30

Ill be following your story then if thats ok.
weve only been going since Jan so im looking forward to whats in store- gotta be better than it not happening month after month, now at least i know it has to be IVF and thats that.
Ive heard nothing but good storied from the centre for life xx


mossip said:


> :hi: of corse it's ok :).
> I've been going for just over a year and they have been fantastic with me.
> I'm back there on the 9th too but I've got an early appt lol. I hope it all goes well for you xxx


----------



## MrsG30

Thats good to know- got my fingers x'd for you this time.
My hubby has MF issues too too i know its going to be a long hard slog.xx


Sandy83 said:


> Welcome MrsG :hi: I've been with the clinic since last August and they have been great had a fresh and frozen cycle and everything has went smoothly and wouldn't think about going anywhere else.
> 
> Mossip, Yeah headaches can be a side effect with down regging make sure you are drinking lots of water like 2 litres a day or even drink gatorade that is very good as well. I'm feeling good about starting again body feels back to normal now and ready to go plus if i don't start now i won't get in before they close for 3 weeks xx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks MrsG

So where are you at with testing etc? Any idea when you will be able to start IVF? xx


----------



## MrsG30

We have had all hubbys SA's done and hes had all his gentic testing and other bloods. we are seeing a urolgist on 9th so see what the chances are f the finding any sperm by retrival. once weve had those results i think were good to get the ball rolling. 
could result in donor sperm but were ready for that.

how long did all this took you? xx


Sandy83 said:


> Thanks MrsG
> 
> So where are you at with testing etc? Any idea when you will be able to start IVF? xx


----------



## Sandy83

Dh was a year out of Chemo in Feb 2012 so went and got tested and found out that the chemo had caused him to be sterile so the only chance of getting pregnant was through IVF. We got married in the April 2012 so put it off til after the wedding and honeymoon. We went to the clinic in July 2012 and started treatment in the August 2012 as there was no waiting list and i don't think there is one now so hopefully get straight in for you. xx


----------



## mossip

Yeah it doesn't take long to get sorted :). I went at the end of feb for my weigh in, had the consent appt 2 weeks later and got told when we would start. Xxx


----------



## MrsG30

oh yeah the dreaded BMI of 30... im nearly there xx


----------



## mossip

It took me nearly a year to lose 12lb!! I was petrified of getting on their scales :haha: 

I don't know if its the injections but I can't stop eating! I'm always hungry and nothing fills me! I've been drinking loads of water and that's not even helping! Is this normal? Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

everyone reacts differently to the meds just make sure when you are eating try to eat lots of protein as that can help with egg quality and if water isn't helping try gatorade as that helps xx


----------



## MrsG30

i know the feeling about the weight. 12llb isnt much when your saying it but trying to shift it is a nightmare. those scales petrify me ha

cant help with the IVF questions but i'm still stalking xx


----------



## gilmore85

hi ladies :wave:

im about to start ICSI at the centre of life, got my first appointment there on 30th April


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Gilmore :hi:

Good luck with your cycle. Is this the first FS appt? xx


----------



## gilmore85

At the centre of life it is, we've had all the tests done at the hospital, OH has low count and motility and what sperm are there are small so this is our only option.


----------



## mossip

:hi: good luck :) how do you feel about it? Xxx


----------



## MrsG30

welcome gilmore

ill b stalking too xxx


----------



## gilmore85

excited, nervous, worried all emotions at different times x


----------



## Sandy83

Well you are in good hands at the centre for life as i have found that nothing is a problem and always willing to help. 

If you have any questions just let me know as this will be my 3rd transfer so starting to be a dab hand at it! xx


----------



## RAFwife

Hi girls :hi: butting in here, but saw the thread title and clicked in straight away! I'll say that Sandy has been so helpful and supportive to me during my cycle, answering so many questions and I really appreciate it! I'm sure she's happy to pass on her knowledge to others too.

I've recently had my first IVF with ICSI at the centre which unfortunately failed :nope: I've been MIA since we got the beta test back, but finally feeling ready to move on and get going again. 

It's male factor for us too (very severe), but we managed to get 5 embryos and 2 made it to blasts so we are hoping to do our FET soon. Our wtf appointment is 16th May, would love to squeeze the transfer in before the lab shuts but not sure if that could happen?

I completely understand how you're feeling, it's the fear of the unknown that's the hardest. I would recommend the clinic 100% - they go out of their way to help you and arrange what suits best with you, I'm sad that our cycle didn't work but genuinely happy to go back there!!


----------



## MrsG30

Hi Raf.

Were under the centre for life too, not at the IVF stage yet but its going that way, due to severe F too. we see the urologist at the life centre in May xxxx


RAFwife said:


> Hi girls :hi: butting in here, but saw the thread title and clicked in straight away! I'll say that Sandy has been so helpful and supportive to me during my cycle, answering so many questions and I really appreciate it! I'm sure she's happy to pass on her knowledge to others too.
> 
> I've recently had my first IVF with ICSI at the centre which unfortunately failed :nope: I've been MIA since we got the beta test back, but finally feeling ready to move on and get going again.
> 
> It's male factor for us too (very severe), but we managed to get 5 embryos and 2 made it to blasts so we are hoping to do our FET soon. Our wtf appointment is 16th May, would love to squeeze the transfer in before the lab shuts but not sure if that could happen?
> 
> I completely understand how you're feeling, it's the fear of the unknown that's the hardest. I would recommend the clinic 100% - they go out of their way to help you and arrange what suits best with you, I'm sad that our cycle didn't work but genuinely happy to go back there!!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi RAF :hi:

Glad to see you on this thread and its amazing that they have been able to give you a cancellation appt hopefully give you some answers or advice and have a plan for going forward either before or after the shut down. :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsG30

not sure if this is a daft question but why is the lab shutting? xx


----------



## mossip

That's what I was thinking lol xxx


----------



## Sandy83

The lab shuts 2 times in the year for 3 weeks and that is 3 weeks from the middle of june and 3 weeks over the christmas holidays other than that the lad is open 24/7. Think its just how the lad works. The clinic is open during that time so all appointments etc still go on with the doctors and nurses its just not open for transfers or collections xx


----------



## mossip

Ahh suppose they are allowed holidays :haha: I'm pleased I got in before lol xxx


----------



## _kate_

Hi ladies! Hope it's ok for me to join in your thread? 
I'm also at the centre for life for ivf.
This will be my second round after 1st failed ivf in march. Have got appointment on the 9th may and to be honest, I'm pooping myself!! 
Me and dh have been ttc for the last 5yrs. We found I have pcos and was prescribed clomid and metformin from my gp. I fell pregnant twice and both times miscarried. 
We are hoping soooo much that this next round of ivf will make all our dreams come true.

So, our next round of ivf will be icsi. First time round I think we had both built our hopes up way too much. On the day of retrieval I had over 80 follicles and all together had 15 good eggs. I could barely sit down and my stomach was so swollen! Only 3 of those eggs actually fertilised which we were gutted about. But at least there was a little bit of hope. We went back after 3days and had 2 fertilised eggs put back. One of which was excellent quality and the other was fragmented. Embryologist thought it could be way more advanced than the others. 
After the longest 2weeks of our lives we found out it had failed. Obviously gutted but we've got 2 more shots. Thing is though, I'm dreading the whole process. I'm not bothered about injections or pessaries, but the egg retrieval was awfull and then the wait!! 

Sorry for the longest post ever ladies, just wanted you to know my story n catch up with you lot!

Hope you're all ok,
Kate xxx


----------



## mossip

:hi: Kate thanks for sharing your story :). 
EC is what I'm dreading. I'm there on the 9th May for mine. 
I hope it all goes smoothly for you and you get your forever baby :hugs: xxx


----------



## RAFwife

Kate - wow - 80 follicles?!? Did you develop ohss? I had 30 follicles and was waddling before the retrieval lol because I was so swollen! So sorry your first go didn't work, hopefully 2nd time will be the charm :hugs:

I'm with you about egg retrieval - injections were fine and pessaries no bother, but I think I'm a bit scarred from the retrieval!! I was told it would be more uncomfortable as I had so many follicles, I can't imagine how it was for you! The recovery was pretty awful too and then I developed ohss, so I am looking forward to our frozen embryo transfer without the retrieval! I'm not getting my hopes up this time round but it's a nice break before another fresh cycle.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## MrsG30

hi Kate

were there on thee 9th too- not at the IVF stage yet but will be soon enough.

Good Luck- keep us posted xxx


----------



## _kate_

Thanks everyone! 
I didn't develop ohss RAFwife, god knows how though! EC was so painful, I really didn't expect it to be like that at all! With over 80 follicles we expected a lot more eggs and for more to fertilise. That's why next time icsi will be best for us. I wish we could have FET, so that I didn't have to go through it again, but I suppose I would do anything for us to have our baby. 
To be honest I'm not sure what the appointment on the 9th is for! I'm thinking its probably to discuss what happened on first round and about our next round. 
Might see you there MrsG30 and mossip! 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## mossip

We could have a Mini bnb meet up :haha: I think I'll be there early coz its for EC. Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Welcome Kate :hi: Sorry your 1st IVF didn't work. Wow 80 follicles is amazing number and still 15 eggs is a great number. This appt on the 9th is probably your WTF appt to discuss what happened and what the next steps are. I had mine 2 weeks ago and started buserelin today with ER scheduled on 29th May so hopefully you will be able to get started quite soon :hugs: 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. Sounds like this thread is going to get busy very soon. :hugs:

AFM, First Buserelin injection today :happydance: Got to get use to being a pin cushion again but will be worth it. Feeling good about this cycle lets get this party started! :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsG30

counting the days until the 9th haha xxx


----------



## mossip

Sandy Yey for starting again :happydance:
MrsG30 the 9th will be here in no time :) xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to check in to see how everyone is doing :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

I'm good :). I've got my 1st scan tomorrow and I get shown how to do the next injection :). My stomach is battered and bruised but its all for a good cause :). 
How's your injections going? 
Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for your scan tomorrow :hugs: 

Injections are going fine. I'm having to make sure that i'm drinking plenty of water as having a few dizzy spells and headaches but all goes when I hydrate myself. xx


----------



## mossip

Yeah in was the same with headaches but once I drink they go pretty quick. 
Is this scan just to see if the injections are working? I did listen but I can't remember what they said lol xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Yes it's just to make sure your system has shut down and will more than likely start Stimms the next day if they are happy with everything xx


----------



## MrsG30

Glad to hear how your both getting on girls-got my fingers crossed for you. keep us updated.
xxx


----------



## mossip

Scan went well and I start stimming tomorrow :happydance: I have a scan next Thursday then one on the 7th and if all is good EC should be the 9th may :happydance: xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Thats great news woo hoo :happydance: Time will fly over for you now! xx


----------



## mossip

Happy Sunday :). Hope you not at work like me :haha:
How's everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## MrsG30

Still on a count down till the 9th me ha
how you getting on? xxx


----------



## gilmore85

first appointment at the clinic tomorrow, its probably just going to a discussion and questions probably a lot of stuff that was asked at the hospital but still nervous its all getting very real now


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

MrsG, not long now :happydance:

Gilmore, Good luck for tomorrow hopefully you will get an idea of where you go and when things will be happening :hugs:

Mossip, hope you are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

gilmore85 said:


> first appointment at the clinic tomorrow, its probably just going to a discussion and questions probably a lot of stuff that was asked at the hospital but still nervous its all getting very real now

Good luck today!! Xxx


----------



## gilmore85

well on the day wasn't nervous at all, went well had to have an internal scan there and then back now in 2 weeks for my bloods.

How are you lovely ladies? x


----------



## Sandy83

Gilmore, Looks like things are starting to move for you fx'd it won't be long til you get started :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

gilmore85 said:


> well on the day wasn't nervous at all, went well had to have an internal scan there and then back now in 2 weeks for my bloods.
> 
> How are you lovely ladies? x

How exciting!! I think you'll be starting really soon :)

Stimming is going well. No real side affects apart from cramp and sore boobs! Hopefully this is all good. Back for a scan tomorrow to check :) xxx


----------



## mossip

So my scan on Friday didn't go well. The sill couldn't see my ovaries! There was a shadow that could of been My left ovary but they wernt sure. Had to go back today for another scan. Got there and my left ovary hasn't responded at all and they still couldn't see the right one. They then did an abdominal scan and I told them where the pain was and sure enought there was my right ovary with 4 mature follies :happydance: the bad new is that doing it the normal way they won't be as to reach hem so I have to go to the RVI and have surgery. They don't have many slots there and the next one (next fri) is fully booked. I have to go back tomorrow to be scanned again by the prof and then discuss what happens next. I'm gutted coz I think this one is going no further but I'm happy coz there will be a plan in place and the dates won't change :). Ill find out more tomorrow. 
I hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Mossip, Sounds like you have been through ups and downs over the week :hugs: I hope you get some good news today. Did they say what type of surgery it will be just intrigued? 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and had a good bank holiday weekend with the gorgeous weather :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

:hi: bad news. It's been cancelled. Ovary to high. Going back in the next 2 weeks for a follow up appt and to put a new plan in place. Maybe August if its not fully booked. If it is it will be October for surgery. I'm ok though. We have a plan and fingers crossed it won't take to long to start again xx


----------



## Sandy83

Mossip, so sorry it's cancelled :hugs: Great news that they have a plan in place and at least you know for next time fx'd you can get in for August :hug: xx


----------



## mossip

Sandy it will be a laparoscopy :) xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Just curious as when i had my last retrieval they had to put a little pressure on my uterus as my right ovary was hiding but were able to move it forward and was visible on all scans so hoping this time is the same! xx


----------



## mossip

I hope so hun xxx


----------



## MrsG30

sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled hun- do you normally have problems with your ovaries hiding?
Plesed you have a plan in place

how are the rest of you?

9th tomorrow- so were at the clinic to see the urolgist xxx


----------



## mossip

They knew I had both but my right had never been seen at the clinic. 

Good luck for tomorrow hun! Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

MrsG, Good luck for today :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies :hi:

This thread has been quiet just thought i would check in to see how everyone is doing?

MrsG, How did your appt last week go?

Anyone else had any appointments any news to share? :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

Hi, I'm ok. Just plodding along waiting for my next appt! 
Sandy when's your scan?
I hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Sandy83

I have my scan tomorrow. Fx'd i can start stims on Thursday :happydance: xx


----------



## mossip

Good luck today sandy! I hope you start your stims tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mossip

Scan was good lining under 3mm and have 25 antral follicles, I think this is good! Start Stims tomorrow and back next thrusday for follicle count scan :happydance:

How are you doing? Any news on when your next appt is? :hugs: xx


----------



## gilmore85

Hi Ladies :wave:

Was there yesterday getting my bloods done, have to go back on June 19th and will be given a date to start!

how are you all doing?


----------



## mossip

Hi ladies :). Sorry I haven't been on for a while. 
Sandy that's fab! I hope they are treating you well and not giving you any nasty side effects. 
Gilmore June will soon be here :happydance: 
I've just received my appt through. 28th May with the consultant. Excited to see what's gonna happen next. I've got a feeling it's gonna be donor egg's but I'm ok with that! Whatever it takes to get my baby :) xxx


----------



## MrsG30

Sorry i havent been around girls- will catch up on your progress tonight.
we didnt get great news at clinic- so Ds for us.
Back at Clinic end of June- just trying to get our heads round it 

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## mossip

Huge :hugs: MrsG xxx


----------



## BabyBell23

Hey :)

I haven't started ivf yet but I'm being referred by my doctor to the center for life. I'm really excited but really nervous at the same time!


----------



## mossip

Hey babybell xxx


----------



## BabyBell23

mossip said:


> Hey babybell xxx

Hi :D

I'm booking an appointment with my doctor tomorrow hoping she'll refer me for ivf. My OH's doctor says we should be refereed but she couldn't do it as it needed to be the females doctor? I just hope everything goes to plan! x


----------



## mossip

Fingers crossed Hun! And hopefully your referral won't take to long xxx


----------



## BabyBell23

mossip said:


> Fingers crossed Hun! And hopefully your referral won't take to long xxx

Thank you! Fingers crossed for you too :D xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Mossip, Hope you are doing well great news on appt for 28th Not long :happydance:

Mrs G, Sorry to hear you might have to use DS :hugs: hope you can both get your head around this and be able to move on at the end of June. Thinking of you. Feel free to vent to us anytime :hug:

Gilmore, Yay for 19th hopefully get start date woo hoo :happydance:

Babybell, Fx'd your doctor can refer you for IVF, Keep us informed :hugs:

AFM, Got over my little panic from friday as forgot to take one of my injections now moving on nicely with stims got Scan and follicle count on Thursday :happydance: Had a busy weekend had Sisters baby shower yesterday all went well just hope she can repay the favour and organise a one for me in 9 months time!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## BabyBell23

Sandy83 said:


> Babybell, Fx'd your doctor can refer you for IVF, Keep us informed :hugs:

Thanks! :hugs:

I'm so excited to get started but so nervous at the same time. I'm overweight so I'm guessing I'll have a while to go before they'll even look at me. :(

But I'm determined to do it! No matter how long it takes :D has anyone had to loose weight to be seen? x


----------



## mossip

Babybell I had to lose weight too! Need to lose 1lb before next Tuesday now :haha:

You'll do it hun. I cut out crisps and chocolate and it fell off me in the end. Good luck :) xxx


----------



## MrsG30

Thanks girls- I know, its just hard to take, feel sorry for my poor hubby.
But we will get there.

How are you all getting on?

Hi Bluebell and good luck- keep us posted xx


----------



## MrsG30

meant to say ladies
I've lost 3 stone 4 pound so far and till going, centre for life are a stickler for your bmi :) xxx



BabyBell23 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Babybell, Fx'd your doctor can refer you for IVF, Keep us informed :hugs:
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> I'm so excited to get started but so nervous at the same time. I'm overweight so I'm guessing I'll have a while to go before they'll even look at me. :(
> 
> But I'm determined to do it! No matter how long it takes :D has anyone had to loose weight to be seen? xClick to expand...




mossip said:


> Babybell I had to lose weight too! Need to lose 1lb before next Tuesday now :haha:
> 
> You'll do it hun. I cut out crisps and chocolate and it fell off me in the end. Good luck :) xxx


----------



## mossip

Wow that's amazing!!! Well done xxx


----------



## gilmore85

wow well done on the weight loss! they haven't mention BMI to me yet, what have you got to be under?


----------



## Sandy83

Wow 3 stone 4lbs thats amazing!!!

I was lucky enough to not have to lose any weight but think the BMI for IVF on NHS needs to be under 30, I might be wrong tho. xx


----------



## BabyBell23

Thanks everyone! :)

mossip - How much did you have to loose if you don't mind me asking?

MrsG30 - That's brilliant! Well done on such a big weight loss! :)


----------



## mossip

I had to lose almost a stone. I tried before Christmas but it was in January people kept saying I'd lost weight so got on the s ales and I only had another 5lb to go! Don't know how I managed it. Then in feb I give chocolate and crisps up for lent :). Xxx


----------



## MrsG30

BMI!!!
doesn't help im a short arse haha

NHS is normally BMI of 30 for treatment, however Gateshead fertility treat you at BMI 35.
Centre for life is rigid as the classed as the most complex hospital, they deal with a lot more complication cases and the main hosp in the north east for male fertility.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## BabyBell23

Thank you :) 

I'm very overweight so I'm guessing I'll need to loose at least six stone. I've already started a diet and I've already lost 3lb in just two days! I'm really pleased with that :)

I went to the doctors today and got referred, i need to ring tomorrow and book an appointment. My doctor thinks it'll take 3 months to get one so I'm hoping I can loose a stone and a half by then. Very excited to get started! :happydance:


----------



## MrsG30

Determination hun, all that works. I hate dieting but i;m over half the way there now and i feel much better if nothing else.
The clinic love weighing you and love seeing you loose weight but they are very hung up on it, if BMI of 35 is closer for you maybe Gateshead could be an option? Good Luck xxx


BabyBell23 said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> I'm very overweight so I'm guessing I'll need to loose at least six stone. I've already started a diet and I've already lost 3lb in just two days! I'm really pleased with that :)
> 
> I went to the doctors today and got referred, i need to ring tomorrow and book an appointment. My doctor thinks it'll take 3 months to get one so I'm hoping I can loose a stone and a half by then. Very excited to get started! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBell23

MrsG30 said:


> Determination hun, all that works. I hate dieting but i;m over half the way there now and i feel much better if nothing else.
> The clinic love weighing you and love seeing you loose weight but they are very hung up on it, if BMI of 35 is closer for you maybe Gateshead could be an option? Good Luck xxx
> 
> 
> BabyBell23 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> I'm very overweight so I'm guessing I'll need to loose at least six stone. I've already started a diet and I've already lost 3lb in just two days! I'm really pleased with that :)
> 
> I went to the doctors today and got referred, i need to ring tomorrow and book an appointment. My doctor thinks it'll take 3 months to get one so I'm hoping I can loose a stone and a half by then. Very excited to get started! :happydance:Click to expand...

Do you have to go for regular weigh in's, or are you just left to it until you loose all the weight? My bmi is really high, much higher than 35.... :dohh: But it's dropped by one within the last few days so it's a slow start :haha:

I'm so determined to do it, I've never been more determined to do anything :thumbup:


----------



## mossip

Your doing fab hun! Xxx


----------



## MrsG30

They just weigh you at each appointment, we started going in feb and we've been 3 times since and they have always weighed me, but if you don't have to go back n forth you just ring them when your BMI is down xxx


BabyBell23 said:


> MrsG30 said:
> 
> 
> Determination hun, all that works. I hate dieting but i;m over half the way there now and i feel much better if nothing else.
> The clinic love weighing you and love seeing you loose weight but they are very hung up on it, if BMI of 35 is closer for you maybe Gateshead could be an option? Good Luck xxx
> 
> 
> BabyBell23 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> I'm very overweight so I'm guessing I'll need to loose at least six stone. I've already started a diet and I've already lost 3lb in just two days! I'm really pleased with that :)
> 
> I went to the doctors today and got referred, i need to ring tomorrow and book an appointment. My doctor thinks it'll take 3 months to get one so I'm hoping I can loose a stone and a half by then. Very excited to get started! :happydance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to go for regular weigh in's, or are you just left to it until you loose all the weight? My bmi is really high, much higher than 35.... :dohh: But it's dropped by one within the last few days so it's a slow start :haha:
> 
> I'm so determined to do it, I've never been more determined to do anything :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## BabyBell23

I have my first appointment on the 30th of July, can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## mossip

Hi :). Hope everyone's doing ok :). 
I start my second cycle on the 26th June :happydance: can't wait to get it started xxx


----------



## MrsG30

hi girls?

how is everyone???
our next app is 2/7 xxx


----------



## gilmore85

hello :wave: we're just plodding along our nexxt appointment is June 19th


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

glad to here you all having appointments coming up in the very near future! :happydance:

AFM, in the 2ww at the moment and have OTD on Wednesday so starting to get nerve racking now starting to doubt that its worked after being so positive till now! xx


----------



## MrsG30

Sandy- how are you Feeling?
I would have caved in my now- your very determined girl.
Got everything crossed or you xxx


----------



## Sandy83

I'm feeling good well i was till this morning as got slight jabbing pain in my pelvic area but got sore bbs which i have never had with my other cycles so hoping its a good sign. I haven't been tempted to test till today but thinking I've got this far might as well wait for Official results xx


----------



## gilmore85

You're stronger than me I would have caved by now as well! Fingers crossed x


----------



## MrsG30

sandy- you go in for results or test yourself? xx


----------



## Sandy83

Go in for results. Get bloods done in the morning then results after 4pm xx


----------



## mossip

Ohhh good luck Sandy!! Xxx


----------



## gilmore85

Good Luck


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ladies, Feeling a little less positive today tho as my boobs are no longer sore and (TMI Alert) also had a bit of old blood when i wiped last night and a bit of cramping so had a little cry and now thinking it hasn't worked guess all will be clear tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

:hugs: lovely. I really hope this is it! My friend had a bit if old blood and cramping and is now 21 weeks. Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd xx


----------



## MrsG30

got everything x'd for you hun xx


----------



## mossip

Hey Sandy I hope you got some good news today xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Unfortunately not it's a bfn for me. I'll have my wtf appt in 6 weeks and go from there once again xx


----------



## mossip

Huge :hugs: I'm so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsG30

gutted for you hun.
whats next? 
hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ladies I'm doing ok. Had a good cry and everything last night and pulling myself together. Will get an appt within the next 6 weeks from the clinic to discuss what happened and when I'm starting the next cycle which is normally straight away. so going to enjoy some quality time with DH. xx


----------



## gilmore85

oh no so sorry sandy :hugs:


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Hi there I have never done this before but me and my partner hav been TTC for 2and half years now no luck ... Been to get checked at the docs and I have been told I ovulate fine but my partner has had many seman samples all coming back low and pretty much none swimmers so we have been referred to the CFL fertility clinic off my doctor and got my first appointment through can anyone help and tell me what to expect from this and what will happen afterwards ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sandy83

19yr, sorry to hear you are having problems getting pregnant, fx'd being referred to CFL will make it happen. I'm assuming the clinic will do there own tests to evaluate what treatment is required. I just went straight into IVF due to DH's situation so unsure what the first initial steps are but the clinic is great all the staff are very helpful. Just make a list of all the questions you want to ask as when you get in there you can get overwhelmed by all the information and end up coming away thinking you didn't get all your questions answered. 

You will be fine and sure they will sort the best treatment out for you :hugs: If you have any questions on IVF I'm more than happy to help xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Thank you I will I just don't know what to expect so feeling rather nervous. I'll try and put questions together no doubt I'll be back on once this appointment is over with.... If they suggest IVF how long does it take to get started on it ? Thank you xx


----------



## Sandy83

When is your appt?

If you go for IVF they will take bloods and do tests which takes about 6 weeks to complete and get results back then they will have you in to discuss and as long as you aren't a smoker and your BMI is under 30 and nothing shows up on your results then they should get you started within that month the only hold up would be if there was a waiting list but hasn't been since I've been there. xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Aww thank you that makes me less nervous to know that it could happen rather sooner then we expect ... That is if IVF is way forward lol can u tell me what the bloods are to check for and what tests are for ? My BMI is 27.5 so adleast weight won't be a struggle. Thank you sandy xx


----------



## mossip

I think the bloods are to screen for blood born virus' like HIV, hepatitis that sort of thing. 

Hope your ok sandy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Blood work is to checked for blood born virus' like Mossip said and also checking your AMH levels etc. These test are just to also check your ovarian reserve and also to see if there are any abnormalities with your reporductive system that is not allowing you to concieve naturally. 

How's it going mossip? Where you at with your cycles?

I'm doing good just been enjoying the time off from ttc. Got a lot going on at the minute do thats good keeping busy and officially became an auntie at the weekend so that was great to see my little nephew he is so adorable. I have been luckily enough to have my WTF appt brought forward by a week so got that a week on Wednesday so hopefully starting next cycle in August :happydance: xx


----------



## mossip

Fantastic news on your little nephew and great news that your appt has been brought forward :happydance:
I'm doing well. I've noticed a lot of different symptoms this time! I'm more clumsy and very short tempered! Last time I sailed through with only been a tad emotional :haha: I have a scan next Friday then start Menopur next Saturday :). I also had my pre op on the 22nd :/. It's scary and exciting lol xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah I've found that I've been different for symptons and emotion everytime i've done a cycle. that great news sounds like things are now moving quickly for you :happydance: exciting xx


----------



## Sandy83

Hey Ladies, how you doing?

Mossip have you started menopur? Not long till your pre op! :happydance:

19yr, Have you had your appt yet? xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

No my appointment is a week on Tuesday and I'm now starting to feel really excited but scared at the same time hope this next week odd don't drag too much just gunna try and keep myself real busy in the mean time how's you Sandy ?xx


----------



## mossip

Hey :). 19 I hope this week flys for you :),
I have a scan tomorrow then hopefully start Menopur on sat :) 

I hope your all not working to hard and enjoying a little but if this glorious weather! I'm off work sat, sun and mon so it better be nice lol xxx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Mossip what's your scan for ? Good luck anyways and I'm loving the sun just dreading the end of the sun apparently there's a thunderstorm to come :( xx


----------



## mossip

Scan was to check my womb lining and ovaries. All's good :) I'm back next Thursday for a tummy scan so they can see my right ovary while stimming. 

Ohh I love a good thunderstorm :) xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Mossip, everything looks on track for you this time it's gettign exciting!!!! xx


----------



## Sandy83

Well ladies got new schedule through for next IVF. :happydance: Start Buserelin on 3rd August and ER scheduled for 9th Sept. It's great to have dates set out. Started Acunpuncture last night and found it so relaxing so going to continue it for this cycle as it can't hurt as long as it keeps me stress free it's got to be a bonus! 

How are you ladies doing? :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

Fab news :happydance: really hope it's 3rd time lucky :) 

I'm doing ok but I don't Like the new syringes!! They are so stiff and hard to push in. I'm gonna see if they have any of the old ones lying around tomorrow lol xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Are they the ones in the new packs in a blue bag with 2 needle heads per syringe? xx


----------



## mossip

Yeah I hate them!! Lol xxx


----------



## Sandy83

I don't like the look of them. Guess I'll find out what they are like next week xx


----------



## mossip

The smaller ones are ok it's the bigger ones that are stiff lol xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Is that to get the necessary meds into the syringe? xx


----------



## mossip

No to push the meds in. It's a nightmare xxx


----------



## Sandy83

I'm getting confused here :wacko: doesn't take much!

Right previously I've had the insulin needles for taking buserelin and you used that for extracting the meds from the vial and also injected with that needle. With menopus i used the syringe with the large needle with the green bottom to extract and mix the meds then transfered to the smaller needle to inject into my stomach. I'm assuming these are the same as the ones I've used previously for menopur and use the large one to extract the meds from the vials and then use the smaller one to inject the meds into my stomach is this correct? Sorry no one mentioned anything at the clinic with me already doing previous cycles xx


----------



## mossip

It's still the same but they have changed to pink for mixing and yellow to inject. That have different syringes too and they are the problem. They don't feel as sturdy as the other ones and the needles don't feel as secure either. Xxx
https://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g422/lilllunn/CE8FB83B-DEB5-4A5C-BDC6-2696D8023049-2542-000002EC4A1AA5AD_zpsebfde964.jpg


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah they are the ones I've got! So not looking forward to using them xx


----------



## Sandy83

Mossip, How did your scan go yesterday? xx


----------



## mossip

Ok ish lol. They couldn't see any follies so did bloods and they came back fine so I'm to carry on and go back next Wednesday :) xxx


----------



## Sandy83

How long have you been stimming for and is there any on the other ovary? xx


----------



## mossip

I've been stimming since Saturday so she said it was still early. I've had the same pain as last time so I'm not to worried. She couldn't see the other ovary either lol xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah it's still early got plenty time to grow as once the meds are in your system apparently they grow 1-2mm everyday so i wouldn't worry xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Dont know if im just gettin too far ahead of myself here girls but period was due yesterday its nt showed im normally stop on the day. There was a little browny coloured blood earlier on but no more since .hopefully good signs my first appointment at cfl is actually tomorrow seeing as its now monday ... hmm spooky? Ill let u all know if anything changes ... hows everyone else ?xx


----------



## Sandy83

Well I've definitely learnt that nothing is impossible in this whole world of IVF but could be the stress/excitment/ hope of the appt tomorrow that could be the reason for late AF but as i said nothing is impossible. Good luck keep us updated with how it goes tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Well just got back from my appointment girls turns out im still 4 years to young to start any treatment so iv to go back in 6 months as they r tryin t get the age reduced from 23 and they say 6 mobths should be max it takes as they have a meeting with board next week ... but adleast we found out that once the age has been reduced ivf is the form of treatment we will be undergoing ... if the fail to get the age reduced then cfl will be asking the board for special permission seeing as my partner is infertile due to a double hernia when less then a year old ... bit of a set back but still also iv a blood tests in 2 weeks and my partner has another sperm sample to undergo the same day xx


----------



## Sandy83

19yr, Sorry to hear you have to wait at least 6 months but sounds like you have a plan in place for then and you now know what you will be going through so can look to getting your body ready to undergo IVF as i can tell you it's no picnic!!!! Any questions in the meantime i'm sure we can help you with let us know :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

Hi I hope your all well. 
I had my op for EC on Friday and we got 7 eggs and 6 fertilised :happydance: I find out tomorrow when they get out back in! Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Mossip, how you doing great news on the EC. I take it you have had transfer since how did everything go? Sorry i haven't asked earlier just been away for a week and had no signal so haven't been able to log on. hope you are doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

I'm good Hun. I had a 10 cell embryo transferred last Monday :happydance: no frosties though. So fingers crossed this works :) EC went well. They found my left ovary up high (in line with my right) hiding behind my uterus! With 3 follies :)

How you doing? When do you go back? Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Wow you are PUPO congratulations :wohoo: when is your OTD? Will you be testing early?

I started the buserelin last saturday and in for a scan on 27th looking to start stimms on 28th xx


----------



## mossip

Bloods on Friday but I'm defo not testing early! I'm far to scared for that :haha:

Ohh you'll be stimming soon :happydance: xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah I've never tested early rather wait for the official answer. It's exciting can't wait to hear your results!

Yeah hopefully won't be long for me xx


----------



## Sandy83

Mossip, how you doing did you get your results? Xx


----------



## mossip

Had my bloods done yesterday and we got a positive :cloud9: I know that anything can happen so I'm just gonna enjoy this :) xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations that's great news I'm so happy for you. Definitely enjoy every minute xx


----------



## mossip

I really hope you'll be joining me soon! Xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats mossip!!!!! Yay!


----------



## mossip

Congrats to you to my UU buddy :) xxx


----------



## MoBaby

I have an u/s wed.. Very nervous since we haven't made it past this point.


----------



## mossip

I have everything crossed for you and bubs :). Xxx


----------



## gilmore85

OMG Congratulations to the both of you!!!! :dance:


----------



## MrsG30

congrats to both you ladies.
Mossip- great to see CFL working wonders, i'm hoping to start ICSI with them in Oct, do you go in for bloods on beta day and wait for results or do they call you? not ure I wouldn't be able to test though

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## mossip

Yeah I went through for bloods and rang them about 4! It was the worst wait ever!! I almost caved and tested but was far to scared lol. Xxx


----------



## MrsMU

Hi I'm new to this forum and have just been for first appointment for ivf at CFL. Been trying to conceive for almost 2 years and had setback few months ago of losing one ovary. We have had all tests completed by local hospital (pre ovary removal!)and we were both fine and we are having blood tests and scan carried out soon by CFL before we are given next appointment. What are the timescales usually like at CFL? It's good to read so many positive reviews on here and good news! &#55357;&#56835;Xx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi MrsMU :hi:

Sorry to hear what you have gone through so far :hugs: CFL is really good and hopefully you will feel the same once you get sorted. When I started last year we had our tests at the beginning of July, had to wait 6 weeks for the results but once the results were back we got started straight away and had our first treatment in Sept. I wish you all the best in your cycle and any questions just let us know :hugs:

AFM ladies started Menopur last night and back next wednesday for scan update hoping ER will be 9th Sept :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsG30

How are you Sandy?

I've been CFL today for a counselling session and waiting to hear on a start date.
I don't know if you any of you read on another thread, CFL sent our mail to a incorrect address, well door number, The people at that address opened our mail and found out all our business. They only happened to be family friends and we are god parents to there daughter. The information in the letter was very detailed and pretty much said we needed to use a donor. My husband is totally distraught

CFL naturally are v apologetic and are trying best they can to help, there wavering some of the time span on the donor treatment, but i've also asked them to be more lenient with the BMI range, I have PCOS and I am really struggling after already losing 3 stone. Im waiting to hear back on this.

I don't want to rock the boat at the CFL as we need there help but the nurses are advising m to use this mishap to our advantage? as the BMI range isn't law, and its 35 at Gateshead I'm hoping they will agree to it.

any thoughts girls? xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi :hi: MrsG

Sorry to hear about the mix up in house numbers. Can't imagine what its like to have people find out what your going through before you want to tell them. Don't blame your DH for being upset :hugs: 

On another note i think the nurses are right as it's happened there is nothing you can do about it now If only we had a time machine to turn back back but unfortunately we don't so make the most of this mishap and use it too your advantage. I think they may waver the BMI as you have shown you are trying to lose the wait by losing 3 stone already which i have to say is amazing!!!! I don't think you will rock the boat at the end of the day all they can say is no and you are no worse off but if they say yes thats a bonus. Keep us updated with what happens :hugs:

AFM, AFM, had follicle count scan this morning and one my left ovary i have 17 follicles between 9mm & 16mm and on the right ovary i have 18 between 10mm & 16mm and a lots below 10mm on both also. So happy with the outcome will get definite confirmation tomorrow but looks like ER will be Monday as scheduled xx


----------



## MrsG30

Im just waiting on the clinic calling me, apparently it will be Friday. So stressed

as for you- that's excellent, keep us posted xxxx


Sandy83 said:


> Hi :hi: MrsG
> 
> Sorry to hear about the mix up in house numbers. Can't imagine what its like to have people find out what your going through before you want to tell them. Don't blame your DH for being upset :hugs:
> 
> On another note i think the nurses are right as it's happened there is nothing you can do about it now If only we had a time machine to turn back back but unfortunately we don't so make the most of this mishap and use it too your advantage. I think they may waver the BMI as you have shown you are trying to lose the wait by losing 3 stone already which i have to say is amazing!!!! I don't think you will rock the boat at the end of the day all they can say is no and you are no worse off but if they say yes thats a bonus. Keep us updated with what happens :hugs:
> 
> AFM, AFM, had follicle count scan this morning and one my left ovary i have 17 follicles between 9mm & 16mm and on the right ovary i have 18 between 10mm & 16mm and a lots below 10mm on both also. So happy with the outcome will get definite confirmation tomorrow but looks like ER will be Monday as scheduled xx


----------



## mossip

MrsG I'm so sorry that's happened :(. I really hope they waver the bmi for you. Good look for the phone call on Friday!
Sandy that's fab news!! I wish you all the luck in the world. 
I'm back at the centre on Friday for my 7 week scan and I'm terrified :/ I don't know what I'd do if there's no heart beat. And the days after that are really worrying me. We get married next Friday and its its bad news I don't know how ill cope xxx


----------



## MrsG30

be positive mossip, your going to be just fine, do you feel ok???

be sure to come back and give us your happy news on Friday
wow girl, a wedding during IVF, your keen haha enjoy it!!!!

lots of love xxx


mossip said:


> MrsG I'm so sorry that's happened :(. I really hope they waver the bmi for you. Good look for the phone call on Friday!
> Sandy that's fab news!! I wish you all the luck in the world.
> I'm back at the centre on Friday for my 7 week scan and I'm terrified :/ I don't know what I'd do if there's no heart beat. And the days after that are really worrying me. We get married next Friday and its its bad news I don't know how ill cope xxx


----------



## mossip

Yeah I feel fine apart from being tired and nauseous :haha: ill defo let you know how I get on xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for Friday mossip and MrsG

Congratulations Mossip on the up and coming wedding hopefully the scan will put your mind at ease that everything is good with baby and you can enjoy your Big day! :hugs: xx


----------



## Silversurfer

Can I ask a quick question do centre for life ask for a bmi below 30 for ivf?


----------



## mossip

Silver Yeah they do. 
Had my scan this morning and baby is measuring small so have to go back next Thursday and hopefully its grown! Xxx


----------



## Silversurfer

Thanks mossip v speedy reply. Glad ur scan was ok. Hope next weeks is ok. Got appt on mon to review last cycle was panicking cos put a bit of weight on but just under the magic 30. Hope next weeks scan is ok x


----------



## mossip

Good luck hun :) xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Glad you were able to hear a heart beat I'm sure the baby measuring small is nothing to worry about. Just gives you another chance to see that little bean growing xx


----------



## Sandy83

Mossip, How was the wedding?????? Hope everything went well with your 2nd scan and baby is growing nicley :hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:

AFM, I am now PUPO with one hatching blastocyst so now in the dreaded 2WW. so it's a waiting game as usual!!! xx


----------



## mossip

Hi sandy. The wedding was fab :). Such a good day but I think everyone is suffering from colds now :haha:
Baby has grown but is still small :/. They have discharged us though so that's positive :) 
Good luck Sandy!! Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry to hear about the cold! Glad to hear the wedding went well. Great news on being discharged :happydance: 

MrsG how you doing? Xx


----------



## gilmore85

great news on being discharged :hugs: x


----------



## MrsG30

Hi All

congrats Mossip on wedding and baba! perfect ending xxx

how is everyone getting on.

Im not back at CFL till 20/11 as there busy with our donor, cycle should be around Dec time, waiting game I guess 

xxx


----------



## MrsG30

ooo missed this in my previous post, how exciting.
how u getting on sandy? xxx


Sandy83 said:


> Mossip, How was the wedding?????? Hope everything went well with your 2nd scan and baby is growing nicley :hugs:
> 
> Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I am now PUPO with one hatching blastocyst so now in the dreaded 2WW. so it's a waiting game as usual!!! xx


----------



## mossip

How's everyone doing? When's your next appointments?

Sandy I'm so so sorry :hugs: I've just looked at your siggy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Mossip, last cycled failed but looking forward now, got WTF appt on 24th Oct but not going to start the next cycle till the new year but want tests done in the meantime as not happy just to continue with no investigation. 

How exciting you are almost 12 weeks :wohoo: how's it going? xx


----------



## mossip

Hey Hun sad news. I lost little willow this morning :cry: still in hosp waiting for a scan to see if it's all gone :( xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Mossip i'm so so sorry :cry: can not beginning to imagine how you are feeling right now. My thoughts are with you and DH. I'm here for you anytime you want to talk and can always PM me :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

So sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## MrsG30

so sorry girls xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Mrs G & Gilmore, Any news on progress for you? xx


----------



## gilmore85

No progress here at the moment, we are waiting until after the wedding (5 months tomorrow!)


----------



## Sandy83

Thats great news on the wedding the 5 months will fly over :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Just wondering how everyone is doing?

Mossip, how's you? :hugs: xx


----------



## mossip

Hi Sandy. I'm not to bad. Plodding along. I've got an appt for 10 December to see what's next for us. How are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Well had my WTF appt and was a bit disappointed! Basically if I go ahead with my next cycle with them they will not be doing anything different and no test etc as they don't do them at the clinic!!!!!! So frustrated at the moment as after 4 transfers and not one of them taking at all there has to be something wrong. 

Anyway going forward in going to do my last funded cycle with them in January but in the meantime look for a private clinic to get a consultation to see what they think. 

Was feeling deflated couldn't even talk about it without breaking down and thinking is there any hope for us. starting to pick myself back up now and looking to the future. xx


----------



## MrsG30

hi girls

sorry i've been off the radar, family problems on top of this shite!!!
our app is 4/12 but our donor has his last app 6/11, i feel like were getting a little closer.

Sandy im annoyed for you, what about gateshead fertility? do they do endo scratch? apparently they're a lovely unit, although i'm not speaking from experience

how are u all? xxxx


----------



## MrsG30

Ladies

how are you all? xxx


----------



## mossip

Hey lovely ladies. How's everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Well iv started the process 3weeks in and my lining is too thick atm, having issues with mother in law. We've feel out so im longer welcome over there and its making things awks and im just making myself ill with stress, shes nt helping the treatment of been positive by making all these judgements saying in not fit to be a mother cause i had depression 2years ago after losing my first son. Hows you all xx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Nice to see this thread starting again

Mossip, How you doing?

19yr, sorry to hear you are having a stressful time with MIL and hope it doesn't affect your cycle. When is ET?

AFM, had another failed cycle in Feb 2014 but got 2 frosties but everything went on hold as DH went into relapse with his cancer so been having chemo since Feb 2014 and in hospital at moment for a stem cell transplant! Hoping to transfer the frosties at the end of the year! xx


----------



## mossip

Hi sandy. I'm not to bad. So sorry to hear about your DH. I can't imagine what your going through. I hope it all goes well. Huge hugs. 
I've piled the wait on since the MC so trying hard to lose it for IVF 3!! DH has been referred to the epilepsy surgery for brain surgery so waiting to hear wen that will be!!

19 I hope your ok! Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

I know what you mean by putting the weight on I've been doing a detox which lost me most of the weight and just maintaining it at the moment. 

Hope your DH is ok is this something that has been planned or happened unexpectedly? xx


----------



## mossip

He's had epilepsy since he was 26 but his fits have changed in last year. He's had loads of tests and they know roughly where it's coming from so they are gonna put electrodes on his brain and make him have fits so they can see exactly where it is then go straight to surgery and take what they think is enough!! Thankfully because he's right handed the left side of his brain controlls more but movement could be damaged :/. I jokingly said we should get his little men frozen incase anything bad happens!! Luckily he saw the funny side haha. Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Well hope it all goes well!

You definitely have to see the funny side of things when things like this happen it's the best way to cope. We have always said there is nothing we can do to change DH having cancer so what's the point in dwelling on it we just need to make sure we do everything we can to make sure we change the path he is on. xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Aww girls yous are having far more serious problems then I am, mine are just petty problems I hope both your respective partners are ok and I hope you girlies are ok. Well I went for a scan with the head consultant on Thu after 2 previous scans and bloods to check my lining. Having had 2 nurses tell me it was 8 and them 9.8mm which is too thick. Anyways sent for my scan with the head 2 days after been told it was at 9.8mm to be told that in fact my lining was at 3.2 and she was even shocked that it could go down that much in that little time but hey miracles happen. So happy to say iv started my meno injections last night so I'm just over a week behind my original plan so I reckon my collection may be around 10 sep. Hoping for the best MIL still not been supportive and has made me feel so low these past few days blaming me for things telling my partner im taking anti depressants which I'm not and genrally just starting to destroy hers and her sons relationship. 

On a slightly downer note for myself I awoke in the middle of the night on Wednesday in sweats and a kinda of shock state and decided that if this treatment works and we end up having a boy im naming him dylan-James. Its a hard thing for me to decide and I feel as though I was visited in a way because that's my sons name that died before we met him. A apart of me feels like he is looking over me and as though hes helping me through this treatment, its the first time iv felt at ease with the prospect of having a boy and the choice of naming another child the same name actually feels like the right thing to do to me anyways, what do you girls think?x


----------



## mossip

Aww 19 tell her to bugger off!! As if it's not hard enough to go through ivf!! You don't need the added stress of her! 

I think that's a lovely idea! My friend has a son who she named after her brother who died at 19 weeks. She never met him but as soon as she found out it was a boy that was his name xxx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Iv gave up trying to please her tbh I just worry how its all going to turn out if the treatment works and there's a child involved because shed so against us having a child. I feel like if I'm not welcome over there and she wants nothing to do with me then the same goes for any children I may have, however my dear partner feels I cant do that as its gunna be his child too, but how am I going to feel comfortable with my potential children been poisened by her. You all probably thinking I'm getting too far ahead of myself but I just like to think ahead and be positive.

I thought I was going crazy over the name thing but I guess things happen for reasons and just randomly waking up and feeling that was my sign. 

Anyways how are you doing and your respective other half? Xx


----------



## MrsG30

Hi girls

how are you all? Ive been trying to catch up, sorry ive been MIS, just needed a break.

whats new with you all? where we up too?

I've had no treatment as yet, but i'm possibly moving from CFL to Gateshead QE after the CFL made a huge error (not treatment related so dont worry)

ill let you know how i get on xxxx


----------



## mossip

Hey hun :). My friend was at the QE and now has twins :). 
I think you mentioned the cock up! I hope they got it sorted and appologised to you! Xxx


----------



## mossip

Hey!! How's everyone doing? Xxx


----------

